# Is there Cheap Fish?



## Coballs (Jul 21, 2012)

One thing I leave completely out of my diet when I am at school is FISH. I don't know much about different fishes, don't know how to properly cook fish, and am clueless if there even is cheap fish.

I am just under the impression it is out of my price range as a college student. Also what are your opinions on buying frozen fish?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 21, 2012)

Howdy!
Welcome to D.C.!
Get thee down to the fishmonger and see what he/she/they have to offer.
'Course, a modest investment in a cane pole and some crickets will generally result in cheap fish, if you fancy goin' fishin'.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 21, 2012)

Tilapia is relatively cheap, as is farm-raised salmon. Frozen fish and seafood can be a good buy, and is often fresher than the fresh equivalent, since many times it's flash frozen right on the boats.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 21, 2012)

Welcome to D.C. 

I am predominately a Pescatarian, which is a person who predominately eats fish, shellfish and seafood ... Health wise, I do not feel as good when I do not eat fish ... It is my main source of Protein ... 

I suggest, as Hoot mentioned, to visit the Fish Mongers in your vicinity and ask them: which varieties are in season firstly, their prices, and how to´s ... They are a grand source of information and fabulous recipes.

Kind regards, Have lovely wkend,
Ciao, Margaux.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 21, 2012)

I take it you do not fish?


----------



## Coballs (Jul 21, 2012)

CraigC said:


> I take it you do not fish?



Do not, but when I move to Fort Myers in September my friend is going to show me the ropes. I'm looking forward to kicking back relaxing, drinking some beer and catching some feisty fish.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 21, 2012)

Coballs said:


> Do not, but when I move to Fort Myers in September my friend is going to show me the ropes. I'm looking forward to kicking back relaxing, drinking some beer and catching some feisty fish.


 
There are two ways to approach fishing. One is practically dry and the other is totally wet. I fish with the wet method. The practically dry method lets you waggle a stick around and catch whatever bites. The wet method allows you to see what you are going to catch and there isn't any by-catch.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

i'm envious that you eill be fishing near fort meyers!

you're gonna love eating spanish mackerel, sea trout, grouper, snook, red fish, and triple tail. and get some crab traps for even more fun.

as far as buying cheap fish, besides tilapia and salmon, clams and mussels are fairly inexpensive.


----------



## Coballs (Jul 21, 2012)

I do love mussels in red or sauce. Also how will I know what fish/crab is safe to eat?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 21, 2012)

Coballs said:


> I do love mussels in red or sauce. Also how will I know what fish/crab is safe to eat?



fish filet should look bright, not feel slimy, and should NOT smell like fish. You are in Philly, a pretty fish friendly place, as the food scene there supports the need for higher quality, fresh fish. If looking at whole fish(small tilapia, milk fish, etc) they eyes should be clear, not milky, the gills nice and red, not dark or brown, and again, should not smelly fishy.

Frozen Filets are readily available in most markets, and great deals can be found in the Asian Markets. Farm Raised Sea Bass, Sword, Mackerel, Mahi, salmon, Snapper. . . all should be readily available in single service, IQF portions.

Crabs, if buying live, they should be very lively, kicking and clawing. Crab more along the lines of snow crab, king crab, just have to pass the sniff test too. They should smell sweet, and like the sea. . . again, not fishy.

As mentioned, Mussels are great, and cheap, and if you like them, there isn't much to cooking them at home. Just make sure you clean the beards off, and clean the grit off the shells. Toast some garlic in some olive oil, add a pinch of dried oregano, parsley, thyme, a few capers, crushed red pepper, add the Mussels, add a splash of whit wine, cover, steam until opened, add a little tomato sauce, a pinch of salt, let the liquid come down some, add a knob of butter(optional), or finish with olive oil. Serve in a bowl with some crusty bread. Might set you back $8, total.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

the only crab that you'll catch that you can eat are blue claws.

as for the fish, aks the locals when you reel one up. you'll learn very quickly.

also, i would recommend buying a book called "sport fish of the gulf of mexico" by vic dunaway.


----------



## CraigC (Jul 21, 2012)

buckytom said:


> the only crab that you'll catch that you can eat are blue claws.
> 
> as for the fish, aks the locals when you reel one up. you'll learn very quickly.
> 
> also, i would recommend buying a book called "sport fish of the gulf of mexico" by vic dunaway.


 
Oh bucky! You have forgotten our wonderful stonecrabs. You can catch them, but only take legal size claws. The crab must be returned live to regenerate the claws, which can be harvested in the future. Talk about sustainable.

We have other crabs which are edible. Only one of which is commercially harvested, the golden crab.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 21, 2012)

i thought you needed a commercial license for stone crabs?


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 22, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Oh bucky! You have forgotten our wonderful stonecrabs. You can catch them, but only take legal size claws. The crab must be returned live to regenerate the claws, which can be harvested in the future. Talk about sustainable.
> 
> We have other crabs which are edible. Only one of which is commercially harvested, the golden crab.





buckytom said:


> i thought you needed a commercial license for stone crabs?


really? never knew that chaps.so you take the claws & return them to grow new ones.that IS perpetual motion!! does anyone farm them?how long to regenerate to harvestable size again? are both claws removed or just one 'cos only problem i can see is lack of defence against predators if they are both removed.of course that may be even worse in the confines of a farmed environment.well,you live & learn.
cheers C & T


----------



## CraigC (Jul 22, 2012)

As long as you follow the rules, all you need is a recreational fishing license.

Presently, both claws can be taken if legal size. It is suggested that only one claw be taken. The claws will be regenerated at the next molt, but I have no idea how many molts to get a legal size claw again.


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 22, 2012)

Just a few notes about fish safety: Tilapia is cheap because 95% of it is imported from Cihina, where environmental controls are questionable. I haven't eaten tilapia in years. Flounder and salmon cost just a bit more and are healthier. Also, if you're concerned about mercury at all, avoid large predator fish like swordfish, grouper and mackerel. Since they eat smaller fish, the mercury load in their body is larger and thus more likely to cause problems. Here's more info: The Super Green List from Seafood Watch

Seafood Watch also has downloadable guides for buying safe, sustainable seafood and a mobile app for looking them up when you're in the store.


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2012)

so it's " teach a man to fish, and he'll have enough mercury for a thermometer"...


----------



## GotGarlic (Jul 22, 2012)

buckytom said:


> so it's " teach a man to fish, and he'll have enough mercury for a thermometer"...



Or to *be* a thermometer


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

So if I do get frozen fish, should I defrost it before I cook it?

Also if I buy frozen do you recommend cooking it in a pan or in the oven?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes, you should defrost it first.
You can cook it either way. You can also grill fish. Or make soup, or gumbo.
I like me some baked fish!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 22, 2012)

CraigC said:


> As long as you follow the rules, all you need is a recreational fishing license.
> 
> Presently, both claws can be taken if legal size. It is suggested that only one claw be taken. The claws will be regenerated at the next molt, but I have no idea how many molts to get a legal size claw again.


hmmmm,cheers craig.as i say " you lives & learns"



GotGarlic said:


> Just a few notes about fish safety: Tilapia is cheap because 95% of it is imported from Cihina, where environmental controls are questionable. I haven't eaten tilapia in years. Flounder and salmon cost just a bit more and are healthier. Also, if you're concerned about mercury at all, avoid large predator fish like swordfish, grouper and mackerel. Since they eat smaller fish, the mercury load in their body is larger and thus more likely to cause problems. Here's more info: The Super Green List from Seafood Watch
> 
> Seafood Watch also has downloadable guides for buying safe, sustainable seafood and a mobile app for looking them up when you're in the store.


the tilapia we used to buy over here were farmed in the carribean then recently farming has started in the uk.i think the tilaps we buy now are uk farmed in lincolnshire.which is a relief gg,reading your post.only downer i have on tilapia & basa for that matter is that they are fresh water fish so,while tasty,don't kick it like sea fish


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

I guess I didn't clarify but if I am defrosting frozen fish what method should I use? Can I defrost it in the fridge over night or is that unsafe?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 22, 2012)

Coballs said:


> I guess I didn't clarify but if I am defrosting frozen fish what method should I use? Can I defrost it in the fridge over night or is that unsafe?


  Yep! That is the best and safest way. For thinner fillets, if you are in a hurry, you can cut open that package on a corner, place the package in a large bowl and place under running cold water. This will accelerate the thawing process somewhat.


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

O also forgot to ask. Should I wash the fish before cooking?


----------



## Hoot (Jul 22, 2012)

You can. Be sure to dry it if you are going to fry it.


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok so I just bought frozen tilapia. How do you guys recommend cooking it? 

I was gonna throw it in a flour tortialla with some brocolli slaw and jalapeno little my way fish taco. I just don't know how to cook it. 

I think last time I cooked fish I pan seared it (I think that is the right term) and it just stuck to the pan and broke apart and got burnt. But this time around I have a better pan, and will be defrosting it longer.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 22, 2012)

Pat it dry, season it with some prefab cajun Spice, and you can lightly blacken it, or just pan sear it. In keeping with the Fish Taco theme, salt, pepper, cumin, chili powder, paprika, and pan sear it. More color from the sear=more flavor for the fish.

I tend to go heavy on the spice with Tilapia, as I really don't care for it. . . if you knew how it was raised, you would have second thoughts, lol.


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> I tend to go heavy on the spice with Tilapia, as I really don't care for it. . . if you knew how it was raised, you would have second thoughts, lol.



Ha maybe I rather not know, but hey this is a learning experience so fire away and tell me what kind of nastiness I'm adding to my already damaged body. 

Also what about minutes cooked on each side?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 22, 2012)

Coballs said:


> Ha maybe I rather not know, but hey this is a learning experience so fire away and tell me what kind of nastiness I'm adding to my already damaged body.
> 
> Also what about minutes cooked on each side?



for doneness, it depends on the filet, but I am guessing you have a 4-6oz filet? I would say 8min is about all you need, it should feel firm to the touch, with a little give to it.

We affectionately refer to Tialpia as "poop Fish", as the farm raised stuff is raised on the poop from farm raised Sea Bass. . .the tilapia are the "tank cleaners", and go in after to take care of business. Like catfish, the tilapia just have a muddy quality, slightly reminiscent of the taste of blue mold(same with catfish) that just turn me off. In other parts of the world, it has been a "junk" fish for eons, now, it's had a culinary foothold for almost 10 years in major restaurants, adn I can't believe what people pay for it, lol.


----------



## Coballs (Jul 22, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> for doneness, it depends on the filet, but I am guessing you have a 4-6oz filet? I would say 8min is about all you need, it should feel firm to the touch, with a little give to it.
> 
> We affectionately refer to Tialpia as "poop Fish", as the farm raised stuff is raised on the poop from farm raised Sea Bass. . .the tilapia are the "tank cleaners", and go in after to take care of business. Like catfish, the tilapia just have a muddy quality, slightly reminiscent of the taste of blue mold(same with catfish) that just turn me off. In other parts of the world, it has been a "junk" fish for eons, now, it's had a culinary foothold for almost 10 years in major restaurants, adn I can't believe what people pay for it, lol.



Interesting stuff haha. Life lesson learned.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 22, 2012)

Coballs said:


> Ok so I just bought frozen tilapia. How do you guys recommend cooking it?



How to Make Fish à la Meunière - Sautéed Fish with Butter, Lemon and Parsley

Serve it with some rice and sautéed or steamed vegetables.


----------



## Coballs (Jul 24, 2012)

Ok so I cooked my piece of tilapia yesterday and it came out tasting perfectly fine, but didn't expect the texture I got. So I was wondering if the outcome was normal or not, ill explain my steps.

Defrosted the frozen fish, heated the pan with vegetable oil, season the fish with salt and pepper, and some herbs, cooked for about 8 minutes. 

It came out almost like it was fried with flour on it, thick brown crust, which I actually enjoyed. But I expected it to be just the soft skin. Any clue to why this happened?


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like you got a nice sear on it, that's what you want.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 24, 2012)

Coballs said:


> It came out almost like it was fried with flour on it, thick brown crust, which I actually enjoyed.


You might like the Meuniere method, about the same but using butter (a bit richer tasting than oil).


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 24, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> You might like the Meuniere method, about the same but using butter (a bit richer tasting than oil).



Very true, and a nice way to elevate something simple, into something very nice. Add in a sprig or two of fresh herbs, and baste the fish with the butter as it goes, you could make a belt buckle taste good this way.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 24, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Very true, and a nice way to elevate something simple, into something very nice. Add in a sprig or two of fresh herbs, and baste the fish with the butter as it goes, you could make a belt buckle taste good this way.



Yes, but the belt itself will be undercooked.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 24, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Very true, and a nice way to elevate something simple, into something very nice. Add in a sprig or two of fresh herbs, and baste the fish with the butter as it goes, you could make a belt buckle taste good this way.


I particularly like the sauce _a la minute_. The cooking method and sauce are so simple that all can be done in mere minutes, yet the end result is delicate and delicious.

I like to serve it with lime wedges and capers.


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 24, 2012)

Coballs said:


> Do not, but when I move to Fort Myers in September my friend is going to show me the ropes. I'm looking forward to kicking back relaxing, drinking some beer and catching some feisty fish.


 
When you get here, if you don't have luck yourself, check out Andy's Island Seafood on Pine Island Road in Matlacha, just a skip and a jump from Ft. Myers.  I believe the fish he sells is locally caught, and while it's not cheap, it's reliable.  They make a mean seafood chowder in the wintertime.

Oh, and when I make fish tacos with tilapia (notwithstanding Tatt's advice; think monkey poop coffee), I season the filets and roll them in cornmeal.  Fry in canola oil - for thin ones just a few minutes.  If the oil's good and hot, they shouldn't stick.

C'mon down!


----------



## CraigC (Jul 24, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> When you get here, if you don't have luck yourself, check out Andy's Island Seafood on Pine Island Road in Matlacha, just a skip and a jump from Ft. Myers. I believe the fish he sells is locally caught, and while it's not cheap, it's reliable. They make a mean seafood chowder in the wintertime.
> 
> Oh, and when I make fish tacos with tilapia (notwithstanding Tatt's advice; think monkey poop coffee), I season the filets and roll them in cornmeal. Fry in canola oil - for thin ones just a few minutes. If the oil's good and hot, they shouldn't stick.
> 
> C'mon down!


 
Ha! I just drove through there today, headed for the fire station om Pine Island. Are they ever going to get the bridge finished?


----------



## taxlady (Jul 24, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Just a few notes about fish safety: Tilapia is cheap because 95% of it is imported from Cihina, where environmental controls are questionable. I haven't eaten tilapia in years. Flounder and salmon cost just a bit more and are healthier. Also, if you're concerned about mercury at all, avoid large predator fish like swordfish, grouper and mackerel. Since they eat smaller fish, the mercury load in their body is larger and thus more likely to cause problems. Here's more info: The Super Green List from Seafood Watch
> 
> Seafood Watch also has downloadable guides for buying safe, sustainable seafood and a mobile app for looking them up when you're in the store.


Thank you for the link. I have been wary of buying fish because of imported farmed fish from places without good safety controls and because of environmental/sustainability concerns. I downloaded the app.

That made me think of "The Dirty Dozen and the Clean Fifteen" of the EWG (Environmental Working Group). I wondered if they had an app. Lo and behold, they do. So I downloaded that too. Download the Guide | EWG's 2012 Shopper's Guide to Pesticides in Produce


----------



## tinlizzie (Jul 25, 2012)

CraigC said:


> Ha! I just drove through there today, headed for the fire station om Pine Island. Are they ever going to get the bridge finished?


 
It's taking forever, isn't it?  I don't mind, though.  The slower traffic means I can poke along and rubberneck at the local color as I drive through.


----------



## jennyema (Jul 25, 2012)

GotGarlic said:


> Just a few notes about fish safety: Tilapia is cheap because 95% of it is imported from Cihina, where environmental controls are questionable. I haven't eaten tilapia in years. Flounder and salmon cost just a bit more and are healthier. Also, if you're concerned about mercury at all, avoid large predator fish like swordfish, grouper and mackerel. Since they eat smaller fish, the mercury load in their body is larger and thus more likely to cause problems. Here's more info: The Super Green List from Seafood Watch
> 
> Seafood Watch also has downloadable guides for buying safe, sustainable seafood and a mobile app for looking them up when you're in the store.


 


I was just going to post about Talapia.  The conditions it's farmed in in China and other asian countries can be quite filthy, polluted and dreadful.

I would recommend NOT eating Tilapia unless you are certain it was raised in the US.  Which is hard to come by.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 25, 2012)

There is an Alaskan Polach, that is pretty in expensive. Problem with tilapia, sometimes you get a piece and it smells like a swamp.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Problem with tilapia, sometimes you get a piece and it smells like a swamp.


If your tilapia smells like swamp then you're buying it at the wrong place. Any fish that smells strongly has been around too long. AFAIK any reputable fish market will let you smell the fish before you buy it.

One thing I never do is buy fish in packages unless it is IQF (flash frozen).


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 25, 2012)

Out of curiosity, I purchased a package of Swai filets.  A cheap fish by any standards.  I would not recommend it for anything, even cat food.  I have tried many ways of preparing, none came out even average.  Any suggestions?  I still have one piece left.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2012)

Bigjim68 said:


> Out of curiosity, I purchased a package of Swai filets.  A cheap fish by any standards.  I would not recommend it for anything, even cat food.  I have tried many ways of preparing, none came out even average.  Any suggestions?  I still have one piece left.


I've never bought it--but my understanding is it is a type of catfish. Any recipe that works for catfish should work for this...I would think. I stay away from fish from Asia--I think most of the swai I see in the store comes from Thailand.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

What's the problem with your swai? Taste? Texture?

I think practically any fish that isn't spoiled could be battered and deep fried and taste good. Of course at that point you're just tasting the fried batter and whatever sauce it's dipped in.

As I said earlier I like using the Meuniere method on fish fillets, although if the fish doesn't have a naturally good taste I might smother it in some kind of heavier sauce.

I've found various kinds of bottled salsas, relishes and chutneys that add a nice variation to plain pan fried fish. For example, Trader Joe's Corn & Chili Salsa (no tomatoes), TJ's Pineapple Salsa (also no tomatoes), TJ's Mango Ginger Chutney, Patak's Sweet Mango Chutney...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2012)

I got some last year, and cooked it in the microwave with vented plastic wrap.  It's a Vietnamese catfish, and as I recall, it wasn't bad.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 25, 2012)

And if you can actually get BIG filets, it holds up well to most cooking techniques, isn't as "muddy" tasting as catfish, and has been a food staple for eons in the Mekong delta. I would go for Swai, over tilapia any day of the week.


----------



## Skittle68 (Jul 25, 2012)

Look for fish on sale too- there was a manager special on a large frozen wild caught salmon filet for $5. Left half of it frozen, and my bf and I got two meals out of it. $5 is pretty good for 4 meals total... I also bought a big bag of raw shrimp for $5 recently. It was a full lb bag. Just skewered it, brushed it with a lemony marinade, and grilled it up. It's done when there is no gray left. The leftovers went into shrimp linguini Alfredo the next day. Yum!!!


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> If your tilapia smells like swamp then you're buying it at the wrong place. Any fish that smells strongly has been around too long. AFAIK any reputable fish market will let you smell the fish before you buy it.
> 
> One thing I never do is buy fish in packages unless it is IQF (flash frozen).



I usually buy in Sam's, frozen, actually I should have said tastes, not smells.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'll try one of the suggestions posted here on my last piece of swai.  I'm a decent cook, and prepare seafood often.  I am certainly not a picky eater.  I didn't like the taste or the texture.  Tried it several ways

I may be just curious enough to try one more pack.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I usually buy in Sam's, frozen, actually I should have said tastes, not smells.


Well Charlie if your fish tastes like swamp then all I can say is don't buy same fish from same source again.

I've cooked swai a few times (this is swai, right?) which AFIAK is AKA Vietnamese catfish. I haven't cooked swai in over a year. I recall they were mild tasting rather thick fillets, often a side fillet (half a fish) being about a reasonable serving size (6 oz.?), no smell and no significant flavor.

The thick fillets didn't do that well using Meuniere techniques because the butter tends to burn before the thick fillets are fully cooked. Perhaps it might be better to flour them and then pan fry in EVOO or your favorite cooking oil.

To me swai is a lot like store chicken (not free range chicken) in that you need to consider it as a _tabula rasa_ (blank slate), that the fish will have little flavor unless you add your own. (This is actually a benefit, and one of the reasons why chicken is so popular.)

My advice to anybody who wants to cook swai is to look towards recipes that enhance the taste of plain fish by flavorful marinades or sauces.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 25, 2012)

I used the microwave recipe on the frozen swai bag.  Am thinking it might make some decent fish tacos, maybe cut up, dusted and fried with some spices.

I'll have to give it another shot too.  As I recall, it was super cheap.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 25, 2012)

I've never seen swai here in MN.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 25, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> Well Charlie if your fish tastes like swamp then all I can say is don't buy same fish from same source again.
> ...



I don't anymore.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 25, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> I've never seen swai here in MN.



I'll be pretty surprised if Walmart doesn't have it, and surprised if you don't have a Walmart.

I see IQF frozen swai (and talapia) in all my local supermarkets in L.A.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 26, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> And if you can actually get BIG filets, it holds up well to most cooking techniques, isn't as "muddy" tasting as catfish, and has been a food staple for eons in the Mekong delta. I would go for Swai, over tilapia any day of the week.


....and then there was the one that got away.....big fish(good film too)tatt!!
does anyone know if swai is what we call vietnamese river cobbler or basa over here? really cheap here,decent size(6 oz+)fillets,pleasant/mild taste & holds together well when cooking.it is also sold as smoked fillets which are really good in a fish pie


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 26, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:


> I'll be pretty surprised if Walmart doesn't have it, and surprised if you don't have a Walmart.
> 
> I see IQF frozen swai (and talapia) in all my local supermarkets in L.A.


 Just for a heck of it I will have to make a special trip and check it out. But chances are you should get ready to be surprised.  Becaue I usually alwasy check fish departments for some inexpensive fish.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 26, 2012)

CharlieD--it is probably in the frozen fish department at WalMart.


----------



## TATTRAT (Jul 26, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> ....and then there was the one that got away.....big fish(good film too)tatt!!
> does anyone know if swai is what we call vietnamese river cobbler or basa over here? really cheap here,decent size(6 oz+)fillets,pleasant/mild taste & holds together well when cooking.it is also sold as smoked fillets which are really good in a fish pie



Not my shot, just a stock shot, Harry, but thanks! 

I think you are dead on, I believe it's also Basa in other parts of the world.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 26, 2012)

TATTRAT said:


> Not my shot, just a stock shot, Harry, but thanks!
> 
> I think you are dead on, I believe it's also Basa in other parts of the world.


oooooh,they is big then! like to see those boys off swamp people wrazzle one of those."1lb of swai please & can i have the head for me cat!!"


----------

